# Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?



## jan1 (27. Juli 2012)

Hey Ich habe 2 Krebse 3 Goldfische und noch 2 Weißfische in meinen Gartenteich  und viel Pflanzen.... Aber mein Filter/pumpe ist Vor kurzem kaputt gegangen  des wegen wollte ich wissen ob die fische/krebse  auch ohne filter/pumpe  überleben und meine 2 frage ist  wie ich die fische überwinter schützen kann weil  letzten winter schon viele gestorben sind trotz eisfreihalter und Stüroporplatten .. Lg Jan


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hi Jan,
:Willkommen2

Ich hab deine Frage mal in ein neues Thema verschoben.
:move


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hallo Jan,
Für Ersatz solltest Du natürlich sorgen, damit sie überhaupt die Zeit bis zum Winter überleben 

Ansonsten ist natürlich, auch bei deinen 90cm Tiefe, das Volumen recht klein...
Nicht das sich alle Teichbewohner in der Tiefzohne 'auf die Füße treten'....
der eine braucht mehr ruhe als der andere....das muss man bei solch einem Mix immer wieder bedenken.


----------



## lissbeth66 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hallo Jan,

:willkommen

600 bis 1200 liter sind recht wage . Kannst Du den Teich mal in Länge, Breite messen und vielleicht ein Foto posten ?


----------



## Joerg (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hi Jan,
ohne Filter geht es bei Goldies und dem geringen Volumen nicht.
Es wäre möglicherweise eine Option die über den Winter aus dem Teich zu holen und frostfrei zu überwintern.


----------



## jan1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

hey..
Also die sind nicht alle im 90cm  becken ich habe auch noch  Uferzonen ich werde demnächst ein foto rein stellen


----------



## jan1 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

hier zwei fotos


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hallo Jan,

sorry, aber in dem Miniteich haben Goldfische überhaupt nichts verloren. Und amerikanische Krebse übrigens auch nicht. Die sind nämlich Schuld, dass die einheimischen Krebse aussterben.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal grundsätzlich über Teiche, Fische etc. informieren.


----------



## lissbeth66 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Das sieht mir nicht mal nach 600 Litern aus. Wenn Du ein Herz hast holst Du die Fische und Krebse raus und verschenkst sie . Pflanzen , __ Molche und __ Frösche sind auch toll.

Ansonsten glaub ich nicht mal an 90 cm Tiefe , bist  Du da sicher? Ich sehe bereits das der nächste Winter den Rest auch erledigt . Da musst Du Dich nicht fragen warum Deine Fische letzten Winter umgekommen sind.

Ich will Dir echt nichts böses, nur helfen . (dir und den Fischen) Das geht so aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## jan1 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Der geht da hinter den ganzen blumen weiter habs nur nicht aufs foto bekommen.... das sind teichkrebse und keine amerikanischen und der ist an einer stell 90 cm!


----------



## lissbeth66 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hallo Jan,

Mess doch mal bitte die Länge und Breite und wie tief die einzelnen Abschnitte sind. Dann können wir ungefähr ausrechnen wie wieviel Liter das ca sind.

Das ist wichtig zu wissen um zu schauen wieviele Fische Du da überhaupt halten kannst und welche. 
Desweiteren ist es immer gut zu wissen wieviel Liter man hat falls mal Medikamente gegeben werden müssen. Die berechnen sich nach Wassermenge.


Dann musst Du dringend was tun um die Folie abzudecken . Im Sommer leidet sie unter der Sonne im Winter friert sie kaputt.

Ufermatten sind gut geeignet , wenns Geld knapp ist tuts auch Kunstrasenteppich , ohne Drainagenoppen .Der muss aber vor der Verarbeitung gut gewaessert werden um eventuelle Schadstoffe auszuspuelen.

Hast Du keine Möglichkeit neu zu graben und alles etwas Größer zu gestalten ? Das Anfangsloch ist ja mit diesem Teich da. Der ist echt so schmal , das ist kein schönes Zuhause für Deine Fische.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hallo Jan,

Deine Krebse sind Procambarus clarkii, die werden zwar von einigen Händlern irreführenderweise als Teichkrebse verkauft, sind aber tatsächlich amerikanische Sumpfkrebse und Überträger der Krebspest. Die gehören ins Aquarium oder - noch besser - in den Kochtopf.



> Der Sumpfkrebs gehört zu den am meisten gefürchteten Neozoen weltweit. Auch in Nordamerika ist er in zahlreiche Gebiete außerhalb seines natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiets eingeschleppt worden, er bedroht hier endemische Krebsarten, die in Nordamerika viel zahlreicher sind als auf dem europäischen Kontinent. In anderen Teilen der Welt, so auch in Europa, ist er wie alle Nordamerikaner als Träger der Krebspest eine Gefahr. Diese Infektionskrankheit verläuft bei ihm selbst milde, ist aber für exponierte europäische, afrikanische und australische Arten tödlich. In Gewässern, in die nordamerikanische Flusskrebsarten angesiedelt wurden, sterben deshalb alle einheimischen Arten unweigerlich aus. Durch seine Anspruchslosigkeit und starke ökologische Potenz kann der Rote amerikanische Sumpfkrebs auch darüber hinaus großen Schaden verursachen. Durch direkte Prädation und Veränderung des Habitats hat er in Spanien, wo er 1973 ausgesetzt wurde, einige Amphibienarten stark dezimiert. Er ist heute auch an einigen Stellen in Deutschland und der Schweiz zu finden und scheint sich aktuell nach Norden auszubreiten.



Quelle


----------



## jan1 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

hii danke für die tipps... aber der teich ist ja in einen garten und ich hab genug platz zum graben aber das problem ist alleine schaff ich es nicht.. ich bin erst 15... das geld spielt auch keine rolle da ich  jetzt bald mit arbeiten anfange... es haben ja paar fische den letzten winter überlebt.. aber ich  habe mir überlegt die fische überwinter in ein aquarium zu stecken... da ich 2 aquariums in meinen zimmer schon eingerichtet stehn habe wäre es kein problem..


----------



## lissbeth66 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Aquarium wird auch nicht das wahre werden, es sei denn sie sind riesig . Kannst Du die Fische an jemanden geben der einen Größeren Teich hat und sie Dir dann wiederholen wenn Du Deinen Teich Vergrößerst hast?

Ich habe mir bereits gedacht das Du noch sehr Jung bist und ich persönlich finde es gut das Du hier um Hilfe bittest. Jetzt musst Du die Hilfe nur annehmen . 

Als erstes müssen ! Die Fische raus.. Geb sie in Pflege oder verschenk sie , Goldfische werden überall gerne verschenkt weil sie sich so stark vermehren , deshalb ist es kein Problem neue zu bekommen wenn es soweit ist.

Du willst doch nicht das Risiko eingehen das Dir die übrigen auch noch eingehen ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Du so denkst . 

Ansonsten kannst du sie auch hier im Flomarkt anbieten .

Dann machst Du Dir einen richtig schönen Teich mit anständiger Tiefe und wir helfen Dir bei Planung und Ausführung .


----------



## Joerg (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hi Jan,
die alte Folie rauszuholen und ein passendes Loch dann zu graben ist nicht schwer und macht Spass.
Wenn du unter die Folie ein Vlies legst, kann man mit der günstigen dünnen schon auskommen.

In der Zwischenzeit lassen sich die Fische in einem Pool oder woanders zwischenhalten.

Das mit dem AQ ist zwar eine gute Idee, funktioniert aber nicht gut, da es darin zu warm wird.
Besser wäre ein großer Behälter in einem frostsicheren Raum.


----------



## jan1 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

oke Aber karin wie wollt ihr mir dabei helfen?^^
 Die AQ sind   1,20 groß und stehen in der garage da ch mal 2 __ schildkröten hatte


----------



## lissbeth66 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Wir können Dr vielleicht nicht beim Schaufeln helfen aber Du kannst alles per Foto zeigen, jeden Arbeitsschritt und wir können Dir sagen was Du anders machen musst damit es funktioniert oder natuerlich auch was Du gut gemacht hast .Jeder hier hat Dinge die er besonders gut beherrscht. Der eine kennt sich mit Filter aus , der andere mit Gestaltung usw. Jeder traegt was dazu bei und am Ende wirst Du einen tollen Teich haben . 

1,20 Meter Becken reichen nicht aus um Deine Fische Artgerecht zu überwintern.


----------



## jan1 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

aber dieses jahr schaff ich es nicht mehr... weil ich ab sep arbeiten muss und dann 4 monate auf probezeit bin und kein urlaub machen kann


----------



## lissbeth66 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Ok aber dann sieh wenigstens zu das die Fische vorm Winter in gute Hände kommen, der Rest kann ja dann warten


----------



## jan1 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

kann ich die überwinter nicht in einer Regentonne in den keller stellen weil ich war gestern bei ner fischzucht und die haben gesagt ich soll sie über winter in eine regentonne oder in ein Aq (weil dort sind die ja auch in eins drin)


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Hi Jan,
überwintern in einer Regentonne geht schon.
Es sollte unter 10 Grad kalt sein, da die ansonsten was fressen wollen.
Mindestens einmal die Woche Wasserwechsel, damit kann man sich den Filter notfalls ersparen.
Mit den Krebsen musst du aufpassen, ich hatte Goldies schon gemeinsam mit denen im Becken und es waren am Ende weniger.

Wenn es wärmer im Keller ist, brauchst du einen Filter und eine kleine Belüftung.
Ein großes AQ ist gebraucht recht günstig, da kann man sie den ganzen Winter über beobachten.


----------



## jan1 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

Und was passiert wenn die keinen winterschlaf halten?


----------



## jan1 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filter kaputt - überleben die Fische?*

und wenn ich nen filter drin hab und ihn über tag an lass macht des auch was......ich weiß nur net wohin.. balkon ist zu kalt oder?


----------

